# Newbie Poster, newbie Type 2



## Norman Quill (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi!

Just a quick note about myself: Diagnosed with type 2 back in January. Initial attempts to lose weight and control my cholesterol and sugar )didn't work great (went up by 5kg between first and second appointment), but since doing the Desmond course, it has improved greatly (thanks, Coventry team!)

Weight down 11kg, sugars and cholesterol almost normal and BP at a much healthier level too.

My nurse recommended this site, so I thought I would stop by. I'm sure I will get a lot out of this place, but I also hope to contribute too. I don't have a lot of experience in this lifestyle, but I am learning new words all the time. How many like me had never heard of the word "neuropathy" before being diagnosed as diabetic?  

Anyway, I thought I should post a question that has been going through my mind for a while, and it is here in the food section:

https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/board...ideas-for-multiple-days-worth-of-meals.82625/

I'm after recipe ideas, and I have shared one of mine too.

Hope to hear from you good people soon!


----------



## SueEK (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi Norman and very nice to see you’ve joined us. This is a lovely forum with friendly and supportive people. I too was diagnosed in January and have learnt just about everything from here. Not sure that I actually contribute anything worthwhile but find it a great source of info and support. I have just purchased a slow cooker myself but it hasn’t come out of the cupboard yet. I’m sure you will gets lots of recipes from here and there is a section especially for recipe ideas so have a little look. I’m a fussy eater so not sure you would like any of my recipes but hope to branch out a bit once I have time to get to grips with my new slow cooker.
Very well done on your weight loss and good news about your other levels too.


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi Norman

 I can’t help too much with the type 2 side of things, as type 1 myself...but there are plenty of people that can....although appears you’re doing pretty well yourself.

I think we are noticing more and more nurses pointing people in this direction, which is nice. I’m sure you will have plenty to contribute, sometimes just by asking a question can make us all think.

Anyway, welcome along.

@SueEK , I think you are underestimating your contributions


----------



## Eddy Edson (Aug 21, 2019)

Norman Quill said:


> How many like me had never heard of the word "neuropathy" before being diagnosed as diabetic?



Me!

Hi & welcome, Norman.  Great job with the weight loss etc - sounds like you've got the D-monster by the throat & begging for mercy


----------



## Nomad722 (Aug 21, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Norman.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Aug 21, 2019)

Welcome to the forum Norman from a fellow T2.


----------

